# Un tutoriel pour Automator ?



## thibault.C (30 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour je cherche des tutoriels pour utiliser automator . J'en ai trouver quelqu'un uns cependant ils ne correspondent pas a mes attentes . J'aimerai pouvoir faire bouger ma sourie toute seule et apperement l'outil dans automator qui correcpond le plus est "boucle ".
Bref si quelqu'un connait bien ce logiciel ou connait un site approprié faites moi signe


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour.

Il serait bon de préciser ce qui a déjà été trouvé. Cela éviterait les doublons. De plus, quelle langue est pratiquée ? On trouve beaucoup de choses simplement en saisissant "automator tutorials" ou "automator tutoriels" dans Google. Y compris des vidéos assez explicites, même pour qui ne pratique pas l'anglais.

Quelques exemples :

- en français, pour comprendre et s'initier : http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/automator.html

 - en anglais, un site spécialisé sur les processus automator (on peut en télécharger) :
http://automator.us/examples-03.html

- même principe, mais en français :
http://automator-library.forumactif.com/


----------



## thibault.C (30 Janvier 2011)

Crates le dernier site que tu m'a proposé est un forum abandonné je pense ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Janvier 2011)

Damned ! Je n'étais pas allé plus loin que la page d'accueil... Désolé ! Je voulais à tout prix trouver des choses en français. :rose:

Pour un site appelé "forum-actif", n'est-ce pas le comble d'être abandonné ?


----------



## thibault.C (30 Janvier 2011)

En effet  . Mais tkt j'ai  trouvé un forum qui semble pouvoir répondre a mes questions ... enfin j'espère ...


----------

